# Need Schools for Autistic in Milan HELP URGENT



## CorinneWinter-Rousset (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello all, 
I need the contact details of all Schools for Autistic Children in Milan. 
If any one can help, please send along details.
Thank you,
Corinne


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

CorinneWinter-Rousset said:


> Hello all,
> I need the contact details of all Schools for Autistic Children in Milan.
> If any one can help, please send along details.
> Thank you,
> Corinne


On the website of ANGSA Lombardia there is a list of schools in or near Milan which offer some kind of support for pupils with Autism, but everything is in Italian.


----------

